# [Visalia, CA] D&D Gameday



## Nebten (Mar 7, 2009)

Worldwide
Dungeons & Dragons
Game Day​ 
March 21st, 2009​ 


Bring your friends and join in the fun as we celebrate the release of the Player's Handbook 2, packed with new options for your Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition game.​ 
Come try out the new races (such as the gnome, a *monster race*!) and the new classes (like the invoker and barbarian) while you battle wicked fiends and thwart dark plots. No matter if you're new to the game or a 4th Edition veteran; we'll have everything you need to embark on an all-new adventure!


One Dark Night in Weeping Briar ​– _A stormy night, an empty town, and a small girl that holds the key to the strange disappearances. Take up the mantle as one of the 5 pregenerated 11th-level characters._

*Balasar of Bahamut, male dragonborn paladin (Faithful Shield*) 
*Ilivarra, female drow avenger* (Zealous Assassin*) 
*Markaria, female tiefling invoker* (Blightspeaker*) 
*Roswyn, female gnome* bard* (Summer Rhymer*) 
*Squeaks, warforged* barbarian* (Frenzied Berserker*) ​ 

*Where - *​ 
Pwner Games, Visalia, CA. Contact Mike for specific times and regulations of events at 559-627-3200.


*Event structure - *​ 
Play a 2-3 hour adventure entitled *One Dark Night in Weeping Briar*, created especially for the event. The 11th-level adventure comes with pregenerated characters, drawing on options from Player's Handbook 2 and other upcoming products. In addition to the adventure, a trivia activity is included. Test your knowledge of our 4th Edition releases since the game's launch.​


----------

